# Looking for a digging partner in Western Kentucky



## Benny Colson (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking for a digging partner near the Land Between the Lakes area of Western Kentucky.


----------



## westKYdigger (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, Benny.  What side of the lakes are you on?  I'm in Murray.
Tim


----------



## Benny Colson (Jan 23, 2018)

I live in Benton, but I grew up in Aurora.


----------



## KylerB-KY (Feb 18, 2021)

Benny Colson said:


> Looking for a digging partner near the Land Between the Lakes area of Western Kentucky.


I live in Marshall County, I'm willing to dig


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Mar 3, 2021)

I live in Louisville but would be willing to meet. PM me if interested.


----------



## Yellow26 (Aug 15, 2021)

KylerB-KY said:


> I live in Marshall County, I'm willing to dig


Im in logan county looking to dig also


----------



## Yellow26 (Aug 20, 2021)

How far away are you


----------

